# Help: Tourist visa questions



## nene generalao (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi, I am from Philippines and i plan to visit Australia for 3 months.
I have an invitation letter from my boyfriend in brisbane stating his obligation to take care of my accommodation and food. I have funds in my bank atleast to cover my expenses while im there. 

Questions:

1. Any idea how to answer: Question #22: Why do you want to visit Australia?

2. The person who invited me is my boyfriend but not stated in his letter of invitation that we are in a relationship. Question # 21: Do you have any friends or contact in Australia ? Should i answer boyfriend or friend ??

That goes the same in question #33: What is your relationship to the one who is providing support for your visit to australia ?
Should i answer boyfriend or friend ??

What are my chances of getting visa approved if i want to stay in australia for exactly 3 months. I just resigned from my job. We want to file for PMV after my trip to australia.




Any idea / advices will be appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## pinay (Jan 25, 2011)

when getting a tourist visa, you should be able to show that you have a strong reason that you will really go back to the philippines, resigning from work is not really a good idea


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

If you do not tell the full truth in any visa application, you can easily enough trip yourself up or Immi have a a good ability to do that and your situation would be worse then.


----------



## emmaballet20 (Jul 20, 2012)

You're from Philippines & you wanna to Australia ! so your Why do you want to visit Australia? this question is totally rubbish question don't you know why Why people want to visit Australia?


----------



## Filogirl (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi TS, Were you granted a tourist visa? Would you mind sharing your experience as I am also planning of applying one..
thanks


----------

